# Just realized iv been injecting nonfiltered gear. (No infection... How?)



## Motivated (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok so iv been using syringe filtere and filtering 10 ml in 45 seconds. Thought it was just because i used mct oil and a caulk gun and some heat from the oil.


Anyways been doing this for a while now and i hsvent gotten an infection... How is that possible. Esp when the oil i use id not usp grade and the breaker that i use isnt sterile


My conclusion is that getting an infection actually hard to do.


Does the ba water kill most germs or something??

But obviously im not gonna continue this method. 



The heated oil melted/broke the syringe filter is my guess.  Ill just use no heat to filter from now on and re filter the vials that i have


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't understand, you say you've been using a filter but your thread title says unfiltered?
Which is it?

At any rate, you could have an awesome immune system but you're still playing with fire.
Get that shit filtered.

BA doesn't kill bacteria, nor is it water. BA stands for benzyl alcohol. All it does is simply prevent what's already there from propagating.

No offence man but those are some pretty basic things when it comes to brewing. Are you sure you're ready to brew?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I don't understand, you say you've been using a filter but your thread title says unfiltered?
> Which is it?
> 
> At any rate, you could have an awesome immune system but you're still playing with fire.
> ...



I think what he is saying is that he is breaking the syringe filter by applying too much pressure or heating the solution too much.


----------



## Motivated (Oct 28, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I think what he is saying is that he is breaking the syringe filter by applying too much pressure or heating the solution too much.


this.

Iv been using gear that has been procressed through a broken syringe filter.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 28, 2015)

Getting an infection isn't that hard to do. You've been luck is all. Make sure not to use too much heat or too much pressure when filtering. Maybe switch over to bottle top filters. 

BA will kill some of the bacteria yes but not all.


----------



## Motivated (Oct 29, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Getting an infection isn't that hard to do. You've been luck is all. Make sure not to use too much heat or too much pressure when filtering. Maybe switch over to bottle top filters.
> 
> BA will kill some of the bacteria yes but not all.



god must be looking after me all. this is nuts.

yea iv been filtering so easy within a minute when i did heat. and 2-3 minutes without heat. i was like wtf are poeple complaining about with syringe filter.... this is easy lmao. now i feel like a fool...

have 20 vials that i did like this. gonna refilter later. just to be safe.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2015)

You are a lucky SOB is all...


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 29, 2015)

The same way you dont get an infection every time you cut your finger. Your body fights infections sometimes. 

When I was a construction worker in Chicago I used to always get REALLY gnarly cuts and I was almost always super dirty. Working on roofs of 130+year old buildings, there would be rat shit everywhere, needles from junkies, Etc. I never once got an infection. 

One day I was working in the garage and got a small scrape on my shin from hitting it on something. Never thought a single thing about it. 3 weeks later my shin looked like there was an egg under my skin and was super hot to the touch. Long story short, infection was so bad that the DR said if I would have waited another 24 hours he is positive I would have been dead. Thats how far the infection traveled. I have a sweet crater on the flat part of my shin to this day. 


.02


----------



## Joliver (Oct 29, 2015)

Hard to get...maybe, maybe not.  But for damn sure they are a pain in the ass to get rid of...I vote filter.  I'm sure my brothers who've seen a 3ml inject turn into a 60ml abscess will agree.


----------



## Dex (Oct 29, 2015)

No, you don't get an infection every time you inject non-sterile meds. Yes, you have been lucky. There are plenty of IV drug abusers out there that don't inject safely and they only get an infection 1/100 times. It is that one time that you do get an infection that could change your life. Safety first.


----------



## TWINE (Dec 2, 2015)

funny you post this. I just sent a customer pure grapeseed oil. This is a customer who has cursed me out, called me out on an open forum for being a scammer because he did not get his order in 3 days . after 5 days he started calling me out. so i sent him pure grape seed oil and Zinc capsules.


6 weeks later he gets bloodwork and shows his levels are unchanged and calls me out.  he didnt get infected. i didnt even use alcohol to swipe the vials .



OP is correct but you should still steralize your shit.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 2, 2015)

twine said:


> funny you post this. I just sent a customer pure grapeseed oil. This is a customer who has cursed me out, called me out on an open forum for being a scammer because he did not get his order in 3 days . After 5 days he started calling me out. So i sent him pure grape seed oil and zinc capsules.
> 
> 
> 6 weeks later he gets bloodwork and shows his levels are unchanged and calls me out.  He didnt get infected. I didnt even use alcohol to swipe the vials .
> ...



wtf twine?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2015)

This is a prefect example of why this stuff should be left up to the professionals!

Can you imagine if he sold this crap to other people!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

Motivated said:


> Ok so iv been using syringe filtere and filtering 10 ml in 45 seconds. Thought it was just because i used mct oil and a caulk gun and some heat from the oil.
> 
> 
> Anyways been doing this for a while now and i hsvent gotten an infection... How is that possible. Esp when the oil i use id not usp grade and the breaker that i use isnt sterile
> ...



And you thought the fastest laziest way to brew was the best way. Your last thread on this was moronic to say the least...it was only a matter of time until you made an infection thread. You deserve a kick in your ass to get your brains back in your head.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

TWINE said:


> funny you post this. I just sent a customer pure grapeseed oil. This is a customer who has cursed me out, called me out on an open forum for being a scammer because he did not get his order in 3 days . after 5 days he started calling me out. so i sent him pure grape seed oil and Zinc capsules.
> 
> 
> 6 weeks later he gets bloodwork and shows his levels are unchanged and calls me out.  he didnt get infected. i didnt even use alcohol to swipe the vials .
> ...



You deserve a lifetime ban from gear and all forums. Absolutely fkn rediculous. Motivated is pretty dam stupid but you have easily made one of the dumbest posts I have ever read in my forum experience. Your a pos


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 2, 2015)

Twine is instantly a pos in my book


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 2, 2015)

I negged his ass for such bullshit


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 2, 2015)

@op. you've been doing this a while you say?  syringe filters are cheap at the very least why were you not changing them every time. like stated above ba isnt water based. you have been lucky.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 2, 2015)

During the brewing process when u heat up the solution your are killing some bacteria with the heat used.  Depending on duration of time held at such temp will result in X amount of bacteria killed.  Some brewers will take an extra step before filtering by putting the solution in the oven for an hour at 250 degrees to kill off most bacteria, then filter.  You might ask why even filter if the heat is killing most of the bacteria, well there other nasty items like spores that u dont want in your gear.  Also any floaters will not go away with heat, u need to filter them out of the solution.  So moral of the story is always filter gear and keep your surroundings as bacteria, spore free as possible.  Leave brewing to the professionals.....


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 2, 2015)

mmm I love floaters


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

Hardpr said:


> @op. you've been doing this a while you say?  syringe filters are cheap at the very least why were you not changing them every time. like stated above ba isnt water based. you have been lucky.



You can use a syringe filter more than once...what op did wrong (amongst many things) was put in hot oil which melted the filter on the inside.


----------



## TWINE (Dec 3, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> You deserve a lifetime ban from gear and all forums. Absolutely fkn rediculous. Motivated is pretty dam stupid but you have easily made one of the dumbest posts I have ever read in my forum experience. Your a pos


no **** you.  I had a customer send me money. Then bombed my email about 12-14  emails in the past 24 hours asking if he got my payment. then i tell him yes . then  2 days go by he calls me a scammer. and posts in another forum that i am a scammer that i dont plan on shipping his gear. LITTERALLY 2 DAYS AFTER HE SENT PAYMENT. he is cursing me out, posting that i am a scammer trying to ruin my rep in open forum. so i gave the little POS what he deserves.

how the **** do you send 50 emails to me within 3 days after you send payment. THEN make a post about me saying if anyone recieved their order recently and that i scammed him etc etc. and to send any orders to me. so  i gave the little POS a taste of his medicine.


----------



## TWINE (Dec 3, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Twine is instantly a pos in my book


? seriously? you have a customer bombing your email. Then posting that your a scammer on open forum and for everyone to avoid. 3 days after payment.... what would you do. he thinks he can spam me, then accuse me of scamming on open forum and that will make him get his way and make him ship his gear faster?  

i went through his post history and the kid is an asswhipe. putting down others posting bs. he deserved to get burned by  me. he is lucky that he didnt get infected. i guess the grapeseed oil unfiltered from walmart really is clean lol.


*you guys dont understand. i posted emails that the guy sent me . everyone on the other board gave me credit before it was deleted by moderators. everyone suppported me... you guys should have seen the emails... i was out of town visiting my grandmother who had 2 strokes in the past... and this POS is bombing me with emails calling me a scammer. ****ign had it. he is lucky i didnt go to his house myself (4 hour drive and ****ing beat his ass for pissing me off and rushing me and spreading slander that i am a scamer when i am visitng my 90 year old grandmother!!!!)*


----------



## thqmas (Dec 3, 2015)

TWINE said:


> ? seriously? you have a customer bombing your email. Then posting that your a scammer on open forum and for everyone to avoid. 3 days after payment.... what would you do. he thinks he can spam me, then accuse me of scamming on open forum and that will make him get his way and make him ship his gear faster?
> 
> i went through his post history and the kid is an asswhipe. putting down others posting bs. he deserved to get burned by  me. he is lucky that he didnt get infected. i guess the grapeseed oil unfiltered from walmart really is clean lol.
> 
> ...



Someone calls you a scammer so you scam him? That is really smart.

If you were a pro you would of never done what you've done and you would of taken care of the issue totally differently.

What you've done was childish and shows you have a lack of understanding what a business is and what it takes to handle one.

And stop trying to explain yourself. It was dumb enough you did what you did, it was dumber you actually posted it thinking what you did was acceptable, and it's frighting to see you actually think you are right and that you have no remorse about what you did.

If you are over 30, I really feel sorry for you and everyone that cross your path.

I surely understand that what the guy did to you made you angry - of course. But, handling tough costumers (and dumb ones) is in fact one of the main issues of a well organized business.

Go educate yourself.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 3, 2015)

TWINE said:


> no **** you.  I had a customer send me money. Then bombed my email about 12-14  emails in the past 24 hours asking if he got my payment. then i tell him yes . then  2 days go by he calls me a scammer. and posts in another forum that i am a scammer that i dont plan on shipping his gear. LITTERALLY 2 DAYS AFTER HE SENT PAYMENT. he is cursing me out, posting that i am a scammer trying to ruin my rep in open forum. so i gave the little POS what he deserves.
> 
> how the **** do you send 50 emails to me within 3 days after you send payment. THEN make a post about me saying if anyone recieved their order recently and that i scammed him etc etc. and to send any orders to me. so  i gave the little POS a taste of his medicine.



So what if he called you a scammer....you still respond respectfully and stay positive...that. goes so much further for you then handling it like you did. Who cares if he emails you 100 times...so he is concerned. Maybe he has been burnt alot or maybe he cant afford to lose his money. Regardless all you had to do was do your job. Just like thomas said...he calls you a scammer so you scam him wtf

Did you really say you sterilize your vials by rubbing alcohol swabs? Wow


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 3, 2015)

I feel bad for anyone who's depending on this twine guy for gear, Jesus


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 3, 2015)

I called Cobra "A hot piece of ass" once, he never complained


----------



## TWINE (Dec 4, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> So what if he called you a scammer....you still respond respectfully and stay positive...that. goes so much further for you then handling it like you did. Who cares if he emails you 100 times...so he is concerned. Maybe he has been burnt alot or maybe he cant afford to lose his money. Regardless all you had to do was do your job. Just like thomas said...he calls you a scammer so you scam him wtf
> 
> Did you really say you sterilize your vials by rubbing alcohol swabs? Wow


I have pre sterilized vials.  so i just use swabs on the top  of the rubber stopper. my vials dont come capped. with the flip top. i even have on  my label.  pretty vials dont build phyisques. theres no need to have the flip top on it, just to make it look better. i put it in small ziplock bags 1 inch by 2 inch.  each vial.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 4, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> I called Cobra "A hot piece of ass" once, he never complained



Thats because i couldnt with that fkn gag you put in my mouth lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 4, 2015)

TWINE said:


> I have pre sterilized vials.  so i just use swabs on the top  of the rubber stopper. my vials dont come capped. with the flip top. i even have on  my label.  pretty vials dont build phyisques. theres no need to have the flip top on it, just to make it look better. i put it in small ziplock bags 1 inch by 2 inch.  each vial.



The flip top tells me that its never had a needle stuck in it....tells me its sterile just like a can of soup at the grocery store tells me its never been opened and its safe to consume. Its not about looks its about sterility and security. I would never buy a vial with it missing the flip top and a needle hole is in the rubber stopper. What board even accepts this practice?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2015)

TWINE said:


> funny you post this. I just sent a customer pure grapeseed oil. This is a customer who has cursed me out, called me out on an open forum for being a scammer because he did not get his order in 3 days . after 5 days he started calling me out. so i sent him pure grape seed oil and Zinc capsules.
> 
> 
> 6 weeks later he gets bloodwork and shows his levels are unchanged and calls me out.  he didnt get infected. i didnt even use alcohol to swipe the vials .
> ...



You're a piece of shit!


----------



## TWINE (Dec 4, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> The flip top tells me that its never had a needle stuck in it....tells me its sterile just like a can of soup at the grocery store tells me its never been opened and its safe to consume. Its not about looks its about sterility and security. I would never buy a vial with it missing the flip top and a needle hole is in the rubber stopper. What board even accepts this practice?



seriously? where is the logic in this? so what happens when you do your first injection from the vial? not having a flop top on it makes it unsterile? 

also no there is no hole in the vial. i even put it in the ziplock bag to prevent foreign objects from entering. i have tons of customers with no complaints . and no im not going to post the board im on for security purposes.


----------



## TWINE (Dec 4, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> You're a piece of shit!



how? the dude is bombing me with 50 emails calling me a scammer. disrespecting my elderly grandma. why the **** would i have him get his way? he thinks he can spam me 50 times and then that makes me ship him his gear??? good one. he is a prick and he will get whats coming to him. i already have to many customers due to my low prices and can barely keep up. so he can **** off.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2015)

TWINE said:


> how? the dude is bombing me with 50 emails calling me a scammer. disrespecting my elderly grandma. why the **** would i have him get his way? he thinks he can spam me 50 times and then that makes me ship him his gear??? good one. he is a prick and he will get whats coming to him. i already have to many customers due to my low prices and can barely keep up. so he can **** off.



You're the type that should be busted not good bro's and you are by far not a good person!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 4, 2015)

TWINE said:


> how? the dude is bombing me with 50 emails calling me a scammer. disrespecting my elderly grandma. why the **** would i have him get his way? he thinks he can spam me 50 times and then that makes me ship him his gear??? good one. he is a prick and he will get whats coming to him. i already have to many customers due to my low prices and can barely keep up. so he can **** off.


If you were 100% in the right, you only would have needed to simple explain the situation on your board and people would have saw him for what he was. Since you're such a big deal and all. 
Instead you stoop to his level, and even lower, sending him empty oil that self admittedly could have caused an infection. 

**** you.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 4, 2015)

TWINE said:


> seriously? where is the logic in this? so what happens when you do your first injection from the vial? not having a flop top on it makes it unsterile?
> 
> also no there is no hole in the vial. i even put it in the ziplock bag to prevent foreign objects from entering. i have tons of customers with no complaints . and no im not going to post the board im on for security purposes.



Damn it TWINE! I want to do business with you and fast! I need your stuff for making my salad dressings!

How am I supposed to prepare my famous "Salad a la TWINE" for the family, without your high quality grape seed oil?

But let me guess, if I order from you grape seed oil you will probably send me test or deca instead, just because I wasn't a good enough customer, making me poison my kids and wife with a salad dressing full with synthetic hormones.

You, are a fuking dangerous (and stupid) man. Some day you gonna do your "justice" and pull your shit on the wrong guy, then you'll see the consequences of your actions. But let me guess, you fuk over only the ones you feel have no power to harm you, right? You would of never done something like that to someone that have the power to come to your house and break both of your legs, even if he would of sent you 200 e-mails.

Stop acting all tough. You're maybe someone in your small pond, but not here. Where I grew up, we pull teeth for the shit you did.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 4, 2015)

^^^ he's not kidding


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 4, 2015)

because you stole someones money period. you should have sent his items and never did business with him. your garbage





TWINE said:


> how? the dude is bombing me with 50 emails calling me a scammer. disrespecting my elderly grandma. why the **** would i have him get his way? he thinks he can spam me 50 times and then that makes me ship him his gear??? good one. he is a prick and he will get whats coming to him. i already have to many customers due to my low prices and can barely keep up. so he can **** off.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 4, 2015)

Too many customers due to your prices. 

Maybe play smart and cut back your business to only the ones you trust. Even if they can't trust you anymore


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 4, 2015)

i hope the powers to be ban you here. youre a self admitted scammer


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2015)

Hardpr said:


> i hope the powers to be ban you here. youre a self admitted scammer



And proud of it!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 4, 2015)

Maybe I'm naive but I honestly thought that most people in our trade were honest businessman or woman. I mean we are all in the same sport trying to accomplish close to the same thing. 

Then this lunchbox comes out of nowhere and admits that he scams people


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 7, 2016)

What this guy said ^^


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 8, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Maybe I'm naive but I honestly thought that most people in our trade were honest businessman or woman. I mean we are all in the same sport trying to accomplish close to the same thing.
> 
> Then this lunchbox comes out of nowhere and admits that he scams people



Unfortunately there are only a few honest guys out there in this


----------



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)

You are a lucky SOB is all...


----------



## Grego (Jan 13, 2019)

wow ..... nuf said


----------



## KINGIV (Feb 21, 2019)

Motivated said:


> Ok so iv been using syringe filtere and filtering 10 ml in 45 seconds. Thought it was just because i used mct oil and a caulk gun and some heat from the oil.
> 
> 
> Anyways been doing this for a while now and i hsvent gotten an infection... How is that possible. Esp when the oil i use id not usp grade and the breaker that i use isnt sterile
> ...



From my understanding MCT oil has some antibacterial, antioxidant, and antiviral properties so combined with heating the brew and BA is probably why you got so lucky. 



TWINE said:


> he deserved to get burned by  me. he is lucky that he didnt get infected. i guess the grapeseed oil unfiltered from walmart really is clean lol.
> 
> 
> *you guys dont understand. i posted emails that the guy sent me . everyone on the other board gave me credit before it was deleted by moderators. everyone suppported me... you guys should have seen the emails... i was out of town visiting my grandmother who had 2 strokes in the past... and this POS is bombing me with emails calling me a scammer. ****ign had it. he is lucky i didnt go to his house myself (4 hour drive and ****ing beat his ass for pissing me off and rushing me and spreading slander that i am a scamer when i am visitng my 90 year old grandmother!!!!)*


Why do you assume  that your customer didn’t get an infection?

 Also you’re such a nice fella, I don’t know why you’re having such a hard time right now.  I guess you got the wrong kind of karma stocked up.  If I were you I would be worried about a homeless man randomly stabbing me with a dirty needle and getting an infection right now you dumb ****!


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 18, 2019)

KINGIV said:


> From my understanding MCT oil has some antibacterial, antioxidant, and antiviral properties so combined with heating the brew and BA is probably why you got so lucky.
> 
> 
> Why do you assume  that your customer didn’t get an infection?
> ...




I think they're gone bro.... It's been about 4 years...


----------



## Oblivious (Mar 20, 2019)

Yea, my gear was filtered, used the same bottle for 3 injections and some ****ing how with a sterile syringe, alcohol wipes and making sure everything was clean I STILL GOT A ****ING INFECTION IN MY QUAD on the FOURTH INJECTION. luckily i took a guess from the red hot thigh and the fever and took some antibiotics i had laying around, and then I find out my **** buddy who ive been ****ing raw had chlamydia, after the antibiotic cycle, went to the doctor and I didnt have it. Turns out the same type of antibiotic i took kills chlamydia.
Luck is ****ing weird


----------



## Mythos (Apr 2, 2019)

Oblivious said:


> Yea, my gear was filtered, used the same bottle for 3 injections and some ****ing how with a sterile syringe, alcohol wipes and making sure everything was clean I STILL GOT A ****ING INFECTION IN MY QUAD on the FOURTH INJECTION. luckily i took a guess from the red hot thigh and the fever and took some antibiotics i had laying around, and then I find out my **** buddy who ive been ****ing raw had chlamydia, after the antibiotic cycle, went to the doctor and I didnt have it. Turns out the same type of antibiotic i took kills chlamydia.
> Luck is ****ing weird



Wait.. What?


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 2, 2019)

Dude.....I mean....holy ****


----------



## Jin (Apr 2, 2019)

He’s “so lucky”. Except she got pregnant and refuses to include him in their kids life. 

At least he is a silver lining kind of guy.


----------

